# Putting our money where our glass boxes are.



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Most of you are probably aware at this point of SACAS (Sustainable Amphibian Conservation of the Americas Symposium), which is a not-for-profit event taking place in Costa Rica this summer. Coordinated by the boys at Black Jungle (as well as a few other committed volunteers) its purpose is to bring together people involved in some of the world's most prominent sustainable amphibian projects and business, as well as a variety of other people involved in amphibian conservation and research. SACAS will not only award these projects with financial gifts that will help them continue their work toward sustainability and conservation, but also allow hobbyists to meet and interact with these folks, as well as immerse them in the natural habitats so many of the amphibians we are passionate about come from.

The vast majority of attendees taking advantage of this rare opportunity are from countries outside the states: overall interest for SACAS from hobbyists within the U.S. has been relatively low, which I personally find disheartening. I want to encourage you, even if you don't plan on attending, to help invest in the infrastructure that is working to provide sustainable sources of amphibians for the hobby (you can help 'sponsor' the event for as little as $10). 

How much would you be willing to put down for that next pair of "hot" new frogs? Would you be willing to donate that same amount to help ensure that they, and even more down the road, will be available through sustainable modes of supply? This topic is discussed _ad naseum_ on this site and so many people have expressed the need and their desire for more sustainable sources of amphibians--this is your chance to help support that infrastructure and cast your financial vote toward a more sustainable hobby.

I encourage you to visit the SACAS donation page and sponsor at one of the MANY levels they have available: Sponsorship

And for those who plan on attending the event in person, I look forward to seeing you in Costa Rica!


----------

